
Show HN: Coco Color my new invention, a coloring stylus for iOS & Android - hughbell
http://www.cococolor.com
======
hughbell
about 2 years ago my youngest daughter Coco said the pink stylus I had given
her was broken. She meant it didn't color in pink on her iPad! As clear as
blue sky, the idea for Coco Color was born.

